# "Major" Cosmetic issue



## volatilepyro (Dec 18, 2015)

Hello,

I'm interested in driving for Uber and before I make the trip to the inspection center next week I was wondering what qualified as major cosmetic damage as far as Uber's opinion. I have a pretty banged up rear bumper but that is going to be fixed soon. Other than that there is a crack in the front bumper and a very negligible scrape on the side. All of this is strictly cosmetic and will not be any issue as far as the safety or functionality of the vehicle is concerned. I guess what I'm asking is if the car has to be spotless.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

volatilepyro said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm interested in driving for Uber and before I make the trip to the inspection center next week I was wondering what qualified as major cosmetic damage as far as Uber's opinion. I have a pretty banged up rear bumper but that is going to be fixed soon. Other than that there is a crack in the front bumper and a very negligible scrape on the side. All of this is strictly cosmetic and will not be any issue as far as the safety or functionality of the vehicle is concerned. I guess what I'm asking is if the car has to be spotless.


Don't worry Uber needs you. Just slip the guy 2 $20 bills while he walks around your vehicle. It's the American Way.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't think my car has an undamaged corner, they passed it.


----------

